# Fascinatingly Froppish Thread



## Obesus (Dec 4, 2005)

00000000000


----------



## fatlane (Dec 4, 2005)

Fnord.

Plain and simple. Fnord.

If you don't ask me any questions, I might not tell you any lies.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Dec 4, 2005)

As a former member of the SubArctic Clench of Minneapolis, headquartered at the Surely Temple, I was known as the Preacher from the Black Lagoon. I even had a Short Duration Marriage with a local BBW priestess. I briefly met Rev. Buck Naked and Ivan Stang (both as skinny as can be, by the way).

Should this require any explanation, I will leave it to Obesus as his explanatory powers vastly exceed mine.  :bow:


----------



## fatlane (Dec 4, 2005)

All we need now are some swarthy half-caste sailors and we got us a party, here!


----------



## fatlane (Dec 4, 2005)

Hoist the mizzenmast, too. It's not a real party until the mizzenmast is hoisted.

Now... about the sacrifices? Animal, vegetable, mineral, or human?


----------



## fatlane (Dec 4, 2005)

Time for a BBWalon Working. Awwwwww yeeeeeaaaaaahhhhh!


----------



## fatlane (Dec 4, 2005)

Now pardon me as I consult my Book of Thoth... right beside my Encyclopedia of Freemasonry and the History of the Popes...


----------



## fatlane (Dec 4, 2005)

Slack...
That's what I want...


----------



## fatlane (Dec 4, 2005)

Well, I'm not fat. I just have those letters in my title.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 4, 2005)

So I see... wheels within wheels...


----------



## fatlane (Dec 5, 2005)

You have GOT to try a slice of this pie!


----------



## fatlane (Dec 6, 2005)

Get thee behind me, Cthulhu!


----------



## tankgirl (Dec 7, 2005)

*looks through site slowly* What the hell...


----------



## ataraxia (Dec 7, 2005)

I am the Anti-Subgenius. Mostly due to the influence of a few of them who gave me a bad taste. (The Good Reverend Roger and East Coast Hustle foremost, if anyone knows them...) 

Not all who love Eris love Bob. I see in SubG a strong tendancy toward Luddism and the desire to blow us all back to the Stone Age in it - mostly due to general tiredness of spirit and them not wanting to deal with ordinary change and disorder. The archtypal Subgenius hates life and is a masochist.

It wasn't my intention to fling mud at you folks - more of a warning not to be a "true" SubGenius like that. I don't want to fight - unless you happen to be one of the people I mentioned already...


----------



## fatlane (Dec 7, 2005)

Discordians. Can always count on them to toss in the ol' golden apple... Typical. Just typical.

Just remember, buddy, Five minus one equals four! Put THAT in your pipe and smoke it! HA!


----------



## ataraxia (Dec 7, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Discordians. Can always count on them to toss in the ol' golden apple... Typical. Just typical.
> 
> Just remember, buddy, Five minus one equals four! Put THAT in your pipe and smoke it! HA!


I don't have a pipe, you do, remember?


----------



## fatlane (Dec 8, 2005)

Can't upload them big images no more...


----------



## fatlane (Dec 8, 2005)

WTF? How'd you do that? I can't get anything over 203 pixels tall attached!

I searched for a picture of "outrage" and got this:






... and 1854 painting by Wiertz, who seems to have been into snuff pictures, from his gallery at this place. Interesting essay, too. Says there he tried to rival Reubens.

Judging from the pictures above and below, I'd say he tried to rival Reubens in more than one way...


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 8, 2005)

I've never had the patience to really get into the Subgenius thing, it always strikes me as too wry and coy. My roommate tho has done the "Over the Edge" radio show on KPFA for many years and he has those guys on pretty regularly. "Hal" is great...very witty and a great improv wordsmith....is he one of them? I started my own satirical religion when I was in sixth grade, "Spap", which was the name of the god & the religion.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 8, 2005)

Found my problem. The limit was on GIF and JPE images. JPGs fly right in under the 97.7KB limit.

All the same, it's nice to have pictures in the middle of a post. I don't necessarily want them all at the end.


----------



## Fat Ol' Maestro (Dec 8, 2005)

Brother Obesus, praise "Bob" that you should ask. I was a one-man clench in Grand Rapids MI, then moved west of there and lost my path to Slack. Thanks be to "Bob," I found some ancient HOS (that's "Hour of Slack," for those not a part of the Church of the SubGenius...go listen to some: I'll provide a link at the end of this rant) cassettes recently, transferred 'em to CD, and promptly sent my cash in to Stang to be re-ordained.

I have also discovered that I am not alone in the Frozen Tundra of the upper Midwest. I ran across a couple of fellow SubGenii in the area, one of whom broadcasts HOS from his small low-power FM station, and will be meeting them over Xmas week.

So, Dear Friends, do people think you are strange? Do YOU? Well, you may be on the right track! Click this link to listen to some of the Hour of Slack on MP3 or on Ogg Vorbis (Winamp handled playing Ogg Vorbis audio, which is royalty-free and considered by some superior in quality over MP3):

http://www.subgenius.com/ts/hos.html


----------



## fatlane (Dec 8, 2005)

Puzzling evidence: don't believe a word of it! IT'S ALL TRUE!


----------



## ataraxia (Dec 8, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Can't upload them big images no more...


Nah, that's Slack_ware_, which is quite a bit different than Slack. If it worked as designed, it would very much have the Slack nature, but as it is, it does just the opposite for very many users.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 8, 2005)

Google up SLACK FAT and you get this image:


----------



## Obesus (Dec 8, 2005)

Ohmigod! It's a Ham on Wheat!



fatlane said:


> Google up SLACK FAT and you get this image:


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 8, 2005)

Obesus said:


> I am most interested in the deepest Mysteries of your religion...those invented in the Sixth Grade are usually the best ones, eh?  Do reveal, if you can remember anything of interest!:bow:



Um....hardly! It was '65 or 6 and only lasted about a week! I was obsessed with it tho, wrote down a lot of stuff (which I probably gave away) and came up with a lot of para-religious raps which neighbors Joe and Patty Romano heard. SPAP.


----------



## Obesus (Dec 9, 2005)

It has that nice ring as though it belongs to a branch of the French Secret Service and sounds slightly mystical and mysterious too....well, if you ever remember any more, it might make a fun project! Thanks for digging into the well of memory!:bow: 



Santaclear said:


> Um....hardly! It was '65 or 6 and only lasted about a week! I was obsessed with it tho, wrote down a lot of stuff (which I probably gave away) and came up with a lot of para-religious raps which neighbors Joe and Patty Romano heard. SPAP.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 9, 2005)

Obesus said:


> Did you find that imago????? The Warburg and Courtald Institutes NEED to know, stat!  I mean, all I can manage is a lousy Mongolian Death Worm! I am so proud to be your faithful sidekick! LOL



Google search on "Magic", my good man. There's loads of fake M:TG cards on the net, don't you know.


----------



## Obesus (Dec 9, 2005)

Go back a ways...alla' way ta' Mandrake 7.0...it been a tough road, but I think a good one. As I ponder on that cute little guy, I think to meself, "Hey, it coulda' been woise....I coulda' spawned minion outta' ....gasp.....ach...he whose name is not to be mentioned....that "person", outta' Seattle...gasp! :shocked: Ooooh, that was a close one for my online PTSD!!!
The Penguin guy pretty OK...he take care of me! :bow: 




ataraxia said:


> Nah, that's Slack_ware_, which is quite a bit different than Slack. If it worked as designed, it would very much have the Slack nature, but as it is, it does just the opposite for very many users.


----------



## Obesus (Dec 9, 2005)

Wowserinos! Who knew? Gotta' get me some eldritch edition COC cards right now, as a matter of fact..need a better deck that what as I got now, yuppers!  




fatlane said:


> Google search on "Magic", my good man. There's loads of fake M:TG cards on the net, don't you know.


----------



## Obesus (Dec 9, 2005)

Maestro, I gotta' thank youse for the duh enlightenment....there is nothing like a one-man clench, as I always say....(hmmmmmmm...not sure about the wholesomeness of that one! LOL) But, I gotta' illuminate ya on the serious trooth, dat ya gotta' whack Bob if ya see him on da road! Yup...whack his tuchus down...for he smelleth o' da unwholesome and alien and icky! Howz dat for some trooth!?    
Ps Tanks for da' link!! Most Apprec-i-ated!:bow: 
PPS Hate Stang...he's a joik, but I love me local Frisco people...dey like brudders! Congrats on meeting some fella' Subs outta' da Tundra!  



Fat Ol' Maestro said:


> Brother Obesus, praise "Bob" that you should ask. I was a one-man clench in Grand Rapids MI, then moved west of there and lost my path to Slack. Thanks be to "Bob," I found some ancient HOS (that's "Hour of Slack," for those not a part of the Church of the SubGenius...go listen to some: I'll provide a link at the end of this rant) cassettes recently, transferred 'em to CD, and promptly sent my cash in to Stang to be re-ordained.
> 
> I have also discovered that I am not alone in the Frozen Tundra of the upper Midwest. I ran across a couple of fellow SubGenii in the area, one of whom broadcasts HOS from his small low-power FM station, and will be meeting them over Xmas week.
> 
> ...


----------



## fatlane (Dec 9, 2005)

_Iä! Iä! Bob Ftaghn!_


----------



## Obesus (Dec 9, 2005)

Oh Master, shall I water the brains today, master, shall I? Plaintive sigh! :bow: The FFA cloning tanks are coming along nicely...we should have THOUSANDS of them soon! Muahahahah!



fatlane said:


> I&#228;! I&#228;! Bob Ftaghn!


----------



## fatlane (Dec 9, 2005)

Hot damn tamale! Now we can have some SPICY ADVENTURES!


----------



## Obesus (Dec 9, 2005)

They got that Cthuhlu ring to 'em! Nanner nanner! :doh: 



fatlane said:


> Hot damn tamale! Now we can have some SPICY ADVENTURES!


----------



## fatlane (Dec 9, 2005)

http://www.logicalcreativity.com/jon/plush/01.html






"How odd it looks!" said Miss Kitty Fluffington. "Very non-
Euclidian."

"Yes," said Brown Snuggly Bear, "but thank goodness it isn't
squamous."

"Or gibbous," said Mister Bright Eyes.

"It seems to be covering something," said Miss Kitty Fluffington. "Let's
see!"


----------



## Obesus (Dec 10, 2005)

Let Miss Kitty Fluffington try to figure _this_ one out! :shocked: 200,000 damn volts of static electricity just flamin' and poppin' and a frammusin'! :shocked:


----------



## fatlane (Dec 10, 2005)

BADA-BOOM!

AC-130 is "goodbye" in any language...


----------



## fatlane (Dec 10, 2005)

This should get your vampire to run screaming back to the catacombs... I'm not afraid to fight dirty... I CALL UPON THE POWER OF PURPLE SOCKS!


----------



## fatlane (Dec 10, 2005)

Tell me another story, then, you daffy old coot!


----------



## fatlane (Dec 10, 2005)

Say, man... you mess with me, you mess with my POSSE!

Here's the short list of my esteemed ancestors. BOO-YAH! MEROVINGIANS, BABY!


----------



## fatlane (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm about 5 years away from my own cootage. 

Then again, one can't duck the realization that coot has many meanings.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 11, 2005)

Inspector Clay is dead... _murdered_... and _someone's responsible!_


----------



## fatlane (Dec 11, 2005)

Obesus said:


> Works for LA homicide, right? So why then, I ask you, does he collect the calling cards of FRENCH and DUTCH Mediums???? Hmmmmmm? Petrhaps he is in league with Insp. LeGrasse from New Orleans? Hmmmmm? AHA!:shocked:



Excellent job on stringing together the references. You are now eligible for the next circle. Please calibrate your tinfoil hat accordingly.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 11, 2005)

Obesus said:


> That this is not only the BHM/FFA's ONLY hardcore Surrealist thread, but it is slowly closing in on the only other thread here ever to hit over 75 posts. I am wiping away the tears of joy and praising Bob, and maybe Fred, fer sure the Frop, that such things are possible in our enlightened day and age! :wubu:
> BTW...I had a pyschic premonition about the Alfred E. Newman image...and why does this person who calls himself Inspector Clay collect old shoe polish tins and the advertisements of FRENCH mediums....? We haven't a clue, but it is a MYSTERY! It is a good thing I never went anywhere near the Amazon wishlist thread or I might have a clue!



Let me introduce you to my sister... she's quite fat from the neck down, but has one of those faces like She Whose Name It Is Best Not To Mention.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 12, 2005)

Here's my dream. Damn if Winsor McKay didn't rip me off 100 years ago.


----------



## ataraxia (Dec 12, 2005)

parse error on line 1: 'sufficient resolution' expected


----------



## fatlane (Dec 12, 2005)

Well, it's supposed to be tabloid-sized. Like THAT will fit on your monitor...

Buy the book, dude. Buy the book.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 12, 2005)

One hot title, isn't it?






All I need to do now is learn more French so I can buy them direct from the guys in frogland. And pay for 'em in Euros.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 13, 2005)

I prefer to learn my languages by viewing films constantly. Makes it more fun and more conversational.






And guess what happens next in the story where that pic was taken from... not pretty, not pretty at all.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 14, 2005)

Drawrings are better when they're drawrn by WOOD.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 15, 2005)

Let's all dress up like David Byrne and do some &#37257;&#37202;&#25331;!


----------



## ataraxia (Dec 15, 2005)

Obesus said:


> Aha! (Again with the "Aha's")


You asked for it!



> THERE are seven keys to the great gate,
> Being eight in one and one in eight.
> First, let the body of thee be still,
> Bound by the cerements of will,
> ...


----------



## fatlane (Dec 15, 2005)

_“In the deep abyss
Their number is seven;
In the azure sky,
Seven, they are seven.
When they arise in the west,
They are seven.
When they loom in the east,
They are seven!
Sitting enthroned, in the deep shadow,
'Tis their voice that rises, mutters, and roars
And 'tis their shape that fills immensity from heaven to earth.
Seven, they are seven! Seven, they are seven!”
_


----------



## Obesus (Dec 15, 2005)

...of this damn book!?  errr......I think I lent mine to some wandering Gypsies or something...it doesn't seem to be in the "magicka" bookcase! Alrighty then.."Ia Ia, Iao, Iao, Yada Yada Blub blub Yada Yada!"  :eat1: 





fatlane said:


> _In the deep abyss
> Their number is seven;
> In the azure sky,
> Seven, they are seven.
> ...


----------



## ataraxia (Dec 16, 2005)

Obesus said:


> ...of this damn book!?  errr......I think I lent mine to some wandering Gypsies or something...it doesn't seem to be in the "magicka" bookcase! Alrighty then.."Ia Ia, Iao, Iao, Yada Yada Blub blub Yada Yada!"  :eat1:


Just go here - it's in the list!


----------



## fatlane (Dec 16, 2005)

_The secret of the Hanged Man... the smile on his lips..._


----------



## ataraxia (Dec 16, 2005)

This is fun!



> A mighty guard of fire with two-edged swords flaming which have vials 8 of wrath for two times and a half: whose wings are of wormwood and off the marrow of salt, have settled their feet in the west and are measured with their ministers 9996. These gather up the moss of the earth as the rich man does his treasure: cursed are they whose iniquities they are in their eyes are millstones greater than the earth, and from their mouths run seas of blood: their heads are covered with diamond, and upon their heads are marble sleeves. Happy is he on whom they frown not. For why? The God of Righteousness rejoices in them! Come away and not your vials, for time is such as requires comfort.


----------



## Obesus (Dec 17, 2005)

I have created a Monster! Why, oh why did I tamper with the laws of Physics, Nature, and the California State Board of Equalization??? Oh, the bibliomania is driving me slowly mad! But, it is, as you say, fun! :shocked: 



ataraxia said:


> This is fun!


----------



## ataraxia (Dec 17, 2005)

Obesus said:


> I have created a Monster! Why, oh why did I tamper with the laws of Physics, Nature, and the California State Board of Equalization??? Oh, the bibliomania is driving me slowly mad! But, it is, as you say, fun! :shocked:


But at least I didn't post more Crowley...

If you didn't recognize that text (without Google) I'll have to revoke your Magick Nerd license.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 17, 2005)

Google image search on Crowley + Slack turns this up as hit #1:


----------



## Obesus (Dec 17, 2005)

I have always had a miserable time with Enochian....while the Elder tongue, which is total balderdash (or a conscious corruption of the barbarous tongue) came much more easily! I don't know...sometimes I think I am living a book secretly written by H.P. and lost to time after his untimely death...hey...wait a minute...isn't that the premise of John Carpenter's "In the Mouth of Madness"???? Oh gosh....I suddenly feel...strange....aiiieeeeee! I am now hearing strange sounds.....oh, that is just the water kettle boiling!  back to coffee!! Coffee and snacks! :bow: 



ataraxia said:


> But at least I didn't post more Crowley...
> 
> If you didn't recognize that text (without Google) I'll have to revoke your Magick Nerd license.


----------



## Obesus (Dec 17, 2005)

Of Mr. Crowley Slack outta' Keynsham, Texas...yes...there in Keynsham...wouldn't it be ODD if they happened to be listening to the Bonzo Dog Band in that very domicile AS WE SPEAK...yes, that would be odd! :shocked: 
"I'm having trouble with my trousers, it's a struggle with my shirt!"




fatlane said:


> Google image search on Crowley + Slack turns this up as hit #1:


----------



## fatlane (Dec 17, 2005)

Shiva aur Parvati hai...


----------



## ataraxia (Dec 17, 2005)

Obesus said:


> Of Mr. Crowley Slack outta' Keynsham, Texas...yes...there in Keynsham...wouldn't it be ODD if they happened to be listening to the Bonzo Dog Band in that very domicile AS WE SPEAK...yes, that would be odd! :shocked:
> "I'm having trouble with my trousers, it's a struggle with my shirt!"


This band also has another claim to fame... There is now a youngster band called "Death Cab For Cutie".


----------



## Obesus (Dec 17, 2005)

11-dimensional M-Spaces... of the aethers and planes and levels and I am getting all dizzy! :shocked: 



fatlane said:


> Shiva aur Parvati hai...
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## fatlane (Dec 17, 2005)

_EVERYBODY DANCE NOW!_


----------



## Obesus (Dec 17, 2005)

Featuring DJ Ofay! Whoa doagies!:shocked: 





fatlane said:


>


----------



## Obesus (Dec 17, 2005)

That they don't live up to the glory that was the Bonzo Alonzo Doo-Dah Gorilla Band (The original name, before some record company exec at Liberty had a fit! LOL)  



ataraxia said:


> This band also has another claim to fame... There is now a youngster band called "Death Cab For Cutie".


----------



## Obesus (Dec 17, 2005)

Lads, lads, lads...I think we may have just plain gone too far out...for the BHM/FFA board to handle...we might just break it, or it might explode out the side of our computers or something! LOL


----------



## fatlane (Dec 17, 2005)

Does this mean we'd have to continue everything in a second Yahoo group, with the same name as this, but with the number "2" appended? Or does this mean we should just punch the ol' "Reset" button on that computer you just posted, there...?


----------



## ataraxia (Dec 17, 2005)

Obesus said:


> Lads, lads, lads...I think we may have just plain gone too far out...for the BHM/FFA board to handle...we might just break it, or it might explode out the side of our computers or something! LOL


The three of us do seem to own this thread now...


----------



## fatlane (Dec 17, 2005)

That's it, I'm going to STOP THOSE HACKERS!!!

Those BASTIGES!

And, after inspecting the thread, there are only four other people who posted to this thread, and they only posted once or twice. Looks like we got a Triumvirate in charge.

PRAISE BOB AND PASS THE SLACK!


----------



## Obesus (Dec 17, 2005)

Who dat? Ohhhhhhh....him....the one this whole thing started up about...ah screw Bob...if you meet Bob in the road, hand him some Twinkies (tm) and fatten the poor bugger up! :shocked: :doh: 
Did I just become an arch-heresiarch? Hopefully!



fatlane said:


> That's it, I'm going to STOP THOSE HACKERS!!!
> 
> Those BASTIGES!
> 
> ...


----------



## fatlane (Dec 17, 2005)

I will use this to hypnotize the USA. When they are in a trance, I will plant suggestions in their minds. 

Any suggestions on the suggestions? There are some interesting ones at www.warpmymind.com to start with...


----------



## Obesus (Dec 17, 2005)

something suggestive...oooh that word is making me all dizzy and woozy...I must be in a TRANCE!  




fatlane said:


> I will use this to hypnotize the USA. When they are in a trance, I will plant suggestions in their minds.
> 
> Any suggestions on the suggestions? There are some interesting ones at www.warpmymind.com to start with...


----------



## fatlane (Dec 17, 2005)

Look into the pattern... you are getting heavier... sleepier... more obedient...


----------



## Obesus (Dec 17, 2005)

(Sound of Obesus snoring)....oh! Where am I? Where could I possibly be? I suddenly feel heavier! Why did I just eat all of the frozen potatoes in the freezer....raw? Hmmmm.....? You gotta' lotta' splaining to do, Master! 
Busy in the lab again, I see....tusk, tusk!:shocked: 



fatlane said:


> Look into the pattern... you are getting heavier... sleepier... more obedient...


----------



## fatlane (Dec 17, 2005)

I have actually seen this movie. It is a complete and utter hoot.

No story whatsoever getting in the way of the plot!


----------



## Obesus (Dec 18, 2005)

Rudy Ray might have something to say about that!



fatlane said:


> I have actually seen this movie. It is a complete and utter hoot. No story whatsoever getting in the way of the plot!


----------



## Obesus (Dec 18, 2005)

....you have to devote the rest of the day to the arts of darkness....it just happens....


----------



## Obesus (Dec 18, 2005)

Propped in Quiddity and abandoned....verily, the sagesse of dolor, the mistress of pain and doom....she, herself, the ultimate FFA....she is....Evil Ms. Santy Claus!!! AHA! Knew it....:shocked: 



Obesus said:


> ....you have to devote the rest of the day to the arts of darkness....it just happens....


----------



## fatlane (Dec 18, 2005)

And a quick look for more FFA images turns up this self-explanatory pic... This is what's messed up about having a shared acronym...


----------



## Obesus (Dec 18, 2005)

...as long as that ain't no demon-type pig from the nether worlds! Yesiree, BOB! :shocked: 



fatlane said:


> And a quick look for more FFA images turns up this self-explanatory pic... This is what's messed up about having a shared acronym...


----------



## fatlane (Dec 19, 2005)

And just why isn't there more fat manga?


----------



## Obesus (Dec 19, 2005)

You just don't find fat manga....there is nothing much even under "Debu" or "Debusen", which usually produce something....there is some Hentai, but even that is limited. There is a fairly large body (get it? Har Har) of Debu magazines and photos, both straight and gay, but it hasn't really hit the Manga or Hentai markets, that I can see...unless there is some word in Japanese we are unfamiliar with...there was just this Manga about a young worker-girl discovering that dieting doesn't make her happy...that is perky, but where are the epic debu-manga? I am thinking that the genre is so constricted and formalized that the artists either don't really know how to draw fat folks or have some cultural restricton...

http://www.swb.de/~zahara/shoujo/misc/moudebu/overview.html

http://www.plecomi.net/home.php ......has some Hentai material, but I am not sure you are old enough for that, young man! Very Hardcore...but you have to hunt..whew!  :shocked: 








fatlane said:


> And just why isn't there more fat manga?


----------



## fatlane (Dec 19, 2005)

No more hunting for me, mom. I'll leave that to Ted Nugent...

But, yes, it's sad the Japanese can't draw fat folks with any sort of regularity.

I'll just leave things up to the Flying Fat Man...


----------



## Jane (Dec 19, 2005)

I call upon a true hero:


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## fatlane (Dec 19, 2005)

I am become...

One hand clapping.


----------



## Jane (Dec 19, 2005)

What's the other hand doing? That's always been my burning question.


----------



## Obesus (Dec 20, 2005)

...did I go wrong....how did I lose my place...? Was it pride of intellect or failure of faith? I am bereft of hopelessness and frammosity....oh, the ignobility of it all...I surrender....:bow: 



Jane said:


> What's the other hand doing? That's always been my burning question.


----------



## Jane (Dec 20, 2005)

Obesus said:


> ...did I go wrong....how did I lose my place...? Was it pride of intellect or failure of faith? I am bereft of hopelessness and frammosity....oh, the ignobility of it all...I surrender....:bow:


Never give up!!!! Never surrender!!!! And I'm glad you're bereft of hopelessness. I hope you stay bereft of all bad feelings. Now go in peace, knowing breweries are working overtime for our pleasure.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 20, 2005)

THERE HAS TO BE A BETTER WAY!


----------



## SchecterFA (Dec 20, 2005)

Silence ye Mutant Priests of Canaan. Dost thou knowest not that King Kong died for your friggin' sins? SO SAYETH THE PENTABARF. Hail Eris and all that jazz.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 20, 2005)

ALSO SPRACH ZARATHUSTRA!


----------



## Jane (Dec 20, 2005)

fatlane said:


> ALSO SPRACH ZARATHUSTRA!


Another religion of absolutes.....YAWN.... 


LOL!!!


----------



## fatlane (Dec 20, 2005)

Not a religion... a _dualistic philosophy!_


----------



## Jane (Dec 20, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Not a religion... a _dualistic philosophy!_


Aren't they all?


----------



## fatlane (Dec 20, 2005)

Sh! Not so loud or everyone will want one!


----------



## Jane (Dec 20, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Sh! Not so loud or everyone will want one!


They can have two, they're small.


----------



## Obesus (Dec 20, 2005)

A Pagane....and I do not understand the complicated gods and goddesses of the cities, with their strife and complications and graven images and philosophies.....bunnies, pups, trees and mountain marmots...these are the gods and goddesses that I understand and commune with! The Modern Shaman shall indeed perseverate! Thanks for the pep there Jane...I was feeling a bit frammoused and be--lost to my own Spiritus! :bow: Carpe Cakem! Wa-hooooooey! 
After all, the 32nd Degree of the Scotch Rite is the Degree of the Shrine aka the DEGREE OF HI-LARITY!:shocked: 




Jane said:


> Never give up!!!! Never surrender!!!! And I'm glad you're bereft of hopelessness. I hope you stay bereft of all bad feelings. Now go in peace, knowing breweries are working overtime for our pleasure.


----------



## Obesus (Dec 20, 2005)

...have a huge and serious problem with the whole emanationist side of gnosticism...it is, like dead wrong and terribly misleading...sorry...it's just me...don't worry about it...it will go away! I also am of the opinement that Magic with a "K" is just about control fetish, while the newly growing magia is more about mapping, exploring and discovery, with the attitude that the inhabitants of other dimensions should be friends and not vassals! Did I mention that I talk to our rabbits and that they guide me as little shaman helpers should?





Jane said:


> Another religion of absolutes.....YAWN....
> 
> 
> LOL!!!


----------



## Jane (Dec 20, 2005)

Obesus said:


> ...have a huge and serious problem with the whole emanationist side of gnosticism...it is, like dead wrong and terribly misleading...sorry...it's just me...don't worry about it...it will go away! I also am of the opinement that Magic with a "K" is just about control fetish, while the newly growing magia is more about mapping, exploring and discovery, with the attitude that the inhabitants of other dimensions should be friends and not vassals! Did I mention that I talk to our rabbits and that they guide me as little shaman helpers should?


Whereas I carry a 2x4....but all is well. Semantic, sementic, seamen, "k" to "a" all are welcome.

Stroking Obesus' face, "All will be as it should be." If not, dammit, we'll fix it.

Have I told you my son is named Random?


----------



## fatlane (Dec 20, 2005)

You and me both, Obesus...







Just hangin' out and chattin' up nature on Turtle Island...


----------



## Obesus (Dec 20, 2005)

...that the now famous 2"X4" lumber has for you, Jane, as it did for Catherine, the well-known "log-lady", in Twin Peaks; a guiding, sensing and teaching function? Working with wood has a mystique and Mystery that goes deep into the primordial and unknown and is something I must do in preparation for my paintings...I never work on canvas, but only on panel.

Now that you mention it, you did not tell me that your son is named "Random"....but that bit of information raises new interests and fascinations, rather justified, I would say!

Thank you for the comforting too...this has been a difficult Solstice period but improving slowly as the sun rose over San Francisco this morning with pink and golden tints and hues....magnifico!:bow: 








Jane said:


> Whereas I carry a 2x4....but all is well. Semantic, sementic, seamen, "k" to "a" all are welcome.
> 
> Stroking Obesus' face, "All will be as it should be." If not, dammit, we'll fix it.
> 
> Have I told you my son is named Random?


----------



## Obesus (Dec 20, 2005)

Who knows what it shall bring old friend...perhaps a recounting of my dream of the Desert Prince himself...the one who comes to announce the righting of the stars...we shall see....





fatlane said:


> You and me both, Obesus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jane (Dec 20, 2005)

Obesus said:


> ...that the now famous 2"X4" lumber has for you, Jane, as it did for Catherine, the well-known "log-lady", in Twin Peaks; a guiding, sensing and teaching function? Working with wood has a mystique and Mystery that goes deep into the primordial and unknown and is something I must do in preparation for my paintings...I never work on canvas, but only on panel.
> 
> Now that you mention it, you did not tell me that your son is named "Random"....but that bit of information raises new interests and fascinations, rather justified, I would say!
> 
> Thank you for the comforting too...this has been a difficult Solstice period but improving slowly as the sun rose over San Francisco this morning with pink and golden tints and hues....magnifico!:bow:


Actually, the 2x4 has a training function.

And yes, it has been one enlightening/mystifying/surrendering/conquering/patience straining Solstice.


----------



## Obesus (Dec 20, 2005)

Curiouser and curiouser....much like the training function of "The Magic Flute"....or Beethoven's redaction of Schiller's "Ode to Joy..." There's a training function..."Wer ein holdes Weib errungen, mische unser Jubel ein!" Indeed! 




Jane said:


> Actually, the 2x4 has a training function.
> 
> And yes, it has been one enlightening/mystifying/surrendering/conquering/patience straining Solstice.


----------



## Jane (Dec 20, 2005)

I edited my post, as that one was for you. Please edit the quote in yours. Not everyone needs to know of my friend.


----------



## Jane (Dec 20, 2005)

You talking about the Bay brought her to mind. Her journey hasn't been an easy one. All knowledge she has was fought for, as is the way of most of us.


----------



## Obesus (Dec 21, 2005)

...but this picture seems to sum up the struggle for Wisdom....and it is darn cute in a wacky way! 



Jane said:


> All knowledge she has was fought for, as is the way of most of us.


----------



## Jane (Dec 21, 2005)

and yes, it does. It's the times of patience that try my soul; the bunny moments. How much more fun it would be to rush through life like a hyperactive first grader, banging into things and not noticing, until you get home with bruises you can't remember, but a smile on your face.

As one of the bright lights in my life once said, "Damn my mother for giving me a conscience."


----------



## fatlane (Dec 21, 2005)

My computer is overheating in an effort to keep up with my mind's dazzling progressions...

Here is how it is best kept cool: (and, yes, that's Victory Gin. I friggin' LOVE Big Brother!)


----------



## Jane (Dec 21, 2005)

I always just keep Vodka on Ice!!! Anyone got a spare freezer just for beverages?


----------



## fatlane (Dec 21, 2005)

Jeffrey Dahmer had a spare freezer, but...


----------



## Jane (Dec 21, 2005)

I thought that was for head...not but


----------



## fatlane (Dec 21, 2005)

'snuff said...


----------



## fatlane (Dec 22, 2005)

I love anamnesis, especially Yu-Gi-Oh.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 22, 2005)

The thread twists on and on...


----------



## fatlane (Dec 22, 2005)

Outta-site outta-space!


----------



## fatlane (Dec 23, 2005)

_Borderline_, you say? Yes, our outposts on the frontiers are reporting suspicious activities. Our observation stations have picked up on an increase in signal traffic, much of it in a new code - they may be aware we've cracked some of their encryption techniques.

I recommend we commit a division in reserve to that sector.


----------



## ataraxia (Dec 23, 2005)

fatlane said:


> _Borderline_, you say? Yes, our outposts on the frontiers are reporting suspicious activities. Our observation stations have picked up on an increase in signal traffic, much of it in a new code - they may be aware we've cracked some of their encryption techniques.
> 
> I recommend we commit a division in reserve to that sector.




```
$ openssl bf -salt -a -in fatlane.post -out fatlane.enc
enter bf-cbc encryption password: ********
Verifying - enter bf-cbc encryption password: ********

$cat fatlane.enc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...
```


----------



## fatlane (Dec 23, 2005)

_SOG Sonderkommando indicates this building to be the site of unusual emissions, including radio, microwave, and t-channel psionics..._

I say we call in an airstrike. We should use A-11 ground attack aircraft, with extensive anti-psi shielding mounted. We can't count on radio communications, so they'll have to fly in silently, visual flight guidance.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 24, 2005)

Are the specific DNA-tropic munitions prepared yet?


----------

